# Trick aerator - how can it be unscrewed, pls?



## DIYnewb- Di (Jun 18, 2013)

The faucet in my kitchen has a trick, though rudimentary, aerator. I need to replace it with one that controls flow better to have better water consumption. However, I can't get it off.

The aerator turns and turns but it can be unscrewed. It has two little grooves on either side and I thought perhaps pushing in two pins might be what was needed so I carefully used two pushpins and then placed them in the small slots and pushed up simultaneously and then while still pressing tried to unscrew but nothing. Nothing but rotary action.

It almost seems as if the aerator can't be removed but that makes no sense.

I've searched and googled for many months now but haven't found a solution.

Can anyone help out?

If anymore information is needed, please advise and what to provide and I will do so.

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No picture, no make of faucet, help us out here.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Those slots act like a screwdriver slot. There was a tool that came with the faucet for that purpose- obviously you don't have it:furious:
Necessity is the mother of invention- so you need to find something wide enough but not too wide- yet thin enough to fit the slots and unscrew it.
If you know the manufacturer you could try their help line or perhaps a hardware store might have it


----------



## DIYnewb- Di (Jun 18, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> Those slots act like a screwdriver slot. There was a tool that came with the faucet for that purpose- obviously you don't have it:furious:
> Necessity is the mother of invention- so you need to find something wide enough but not too wide- yet thin enough to fit the slots and unscrew it.
> If you know the manufacturer you could try their help line or perhaps a hardware store might have it


Hi, there! Di here (short for Diana, as seen in my username <g>).

Thanks for this! I didn't know where else to ask my question and this was first forum I found this morning. I'm actually not a home owner but an apartment dweller. Neither my dad NOR the super knew how to deal with this aerator. And I'd like to attach a small garden hose to it besides a Brita water filter attachment so it's DIY, but not really DIY building or anything. So despite being tardy about it, hope it was okay to post here ... already a real possible answer after so long looking! <woohoo>

I will see if I can find the name or anything on the side of anything in the sink. I have a picture on my Blackberry of the view from underneath (easier to do with a BB than with an ordinary camera, though! <g>), so if worse comes to worst I'll post a picture of that somewhere and link to here.

Thanks! Good to know after so long that there's an answer to this! <g>


----------



## DIYnewb- Di (Jun 18, 2013)

joecaption said:


> No picture, no make of faucet, help us out here.


Oops, sorry!! I'm a real newbie which is why my username has newb in it <lol>.

I'll see what I can find re make and that. If worse comes to worst, as I just mentioned in post above, I do have a picture on my BlackBerry I can upload somewhere and post a picture link to here. It does show the slots fairly well even though it was a tricky photo shot to make.

Thanks!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to help! I'm pretty sure thats the issue you have.
It's like a tamper resistant feature- keeps people from stealing the screen from the aerator for their drug habits- or so the story goes 
I'll see if I can find a picture of the tool or a resource for you


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

This is what I'm thinking-
I googled faucet aerator removal, I'll leave it up to you to find the tool or fabricate one


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Di.

I would think twice about attaching a garden hose with a nozzle to a fixture with an aerator, unless it is designed to take the back pressure that you can get with a nozzle you can shut off.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

DIYnewb- Di said:


> Hi, there! Di here (short for Diana, as seen in my username <g>).
> 
> Thanks for this! I didn't know where else to ask my question and this was first forum I found this morning. I'm actually not a home owner but an apartment dweller. Neither my dad NOR the super knew how to deal with this aerator. And I'd like to attach a small garden hose to it besides a Brita water filter attachment so it's DIY, but not really DIY building or anything. So despite being tardy about it, hope it was okay to post here ... already a real possible answer after so long looking! <woohoo>
> 
> ...


garden hose is 3/4" it will not fit on the faucet ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It sure will with an adaptor, any box store, plumbing supply, hardware store should have them.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

joecaption said:


> It sure will with an adaptor, any box store, plumbing supply, hardware store should have them.


i used to work at a HD in plumbing so i knew their was adaptor , but i figured a diy my have just thought of just screwing the female hose end on ?


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

It is Tamper Proof. 


You need to pick up a special key to fit in

The reason you can't get it off is because its doing what it's supposed to do. Preventing vandalism

Buy the key for 2.50


----------



## DIYnewb- Di (Jun 18, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> This is what I'm thinking-
> I googled faucet aerator removal, I'll leave it up to you to find the tool or fabricate one


That's the type of configuration I have in my kitchen faucet; the one with two thin slots on either side.

But tell me, pls, what's the big deal with this? I don't understand why there's a need for them. In the time I've lived in this apartment I haven't been able to attach the aerator I love, the one that switches from stream to "shower" that makes washing dishes easy. Also, what happens when it gets clogged? I've lived in this building since 1996 and this aerator style is very recent. I was able to clean the aerator of debris easily in the other units I've lived in here.

My super also, who's new to the building looked clueless when I asked him, both recently and several months back when I first moved into this unit. Now seeing as how a poster here below had a certain attitude against "tampering" with this (tampering, don't get it, I replace my own washers, too, etc. ... <scratching head>), and I don't think my super was playing dumb for whatever reason.

Because I took over this apartment from my parents when they bought a condo, my family lived in this unit for several years. They came in because previous owners gave them a good deal since I'd been in the building so many years. But when they moved out, things that hadn't needed looking to while they were here needed fixing when I moved in (i..e, hard-wired smoke detector decides to quit only once _I_ moved in <lol>). And the super has always seemed a nice man. I just don't like requesting minor things like this that I'll need to have control of anyway since I need to attach 3 different things regularly - a small hose attachment for plastic bin filling and if it works, my Brita water filter faucet attachment for everyday use or at the very least if I don't keep using the Brita, my favourite aerator with switch for water flow.

Anyway, the faucet doesn't have a name anywhere that I can see but the handles do have a label saying "Waltec".

I've called several stores and no-one has this wrench so far, not even the plumbing store! No problem if I could get it online but nothing comes up for "Waltec aerator wrench" in google. I found Waltec's website and will contact them tomorrow.

I'm really hoping I can get a fix this. I bought a great automatic siphoning pump 6 months ago before moving in and now just need a way to be able to remove and put back the aerator when attaching this for the other part, filling my 2 plastic bins with water by using a small hose attachment. I make all my own food from scratch and don't have a dishwasher so soak everything periodically in oxygen bleach powder which needs large amounts of faucet-hot water to work. I also need to soak my dehydrator trays every few weeks, too. So it's been months of this hardship without flexibility in my kitchen faucet. I have 2 shelves with plants (house plants and sprouts for eating - peas and sunnys - no funny stuff - just in case someone gives me grief about that, too, for whatever reason! <lol>) that would also benefit from a spraying watering system rather than a tedious refilling water-can method.

The delta wrench looks like it might fit but how does one know for sure? If worse comes to worst, how could one make on one for oneself, also? That might be an option.

Thanks so much for the help! D


----------



## DIYnewb- Di (Jun 18, 2013)

davidblackwoods said:


> It is Tamper Proof.
> 
> 
> You need to pick up a special key to fit in
> ...


Vandalism ... ?!? Vandalism of what, the aerator? Why on earth would anyone want to steal one? I always put away things that come in the apartment and then put back when I've moved out (regular shower head for my better water-efficient one, regular switch plates for my collection of fancy ones, regular aerator since I use a special dish-washing one that has switch for water flow).

?

p.s., I always replace receptacle plates and door stoppers for new ones but don't put the old ones back <g>. Those I've left in for new tenants. Just put back the regular things mentioned above.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't you think the super should buy a couple of these? I would think he needs them as bad as you.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ZURN-INDUSTRIES-Wrench-6RKG0

As to why they're needed- it's vandalism, tampering and looks. I've seen many aerators scratch by pliers.

Believe it or not, some landlords don't want people hooking after market gizmos and hoses up to the faucet. With that hose on there you are now able to flood the floor or spray across the room- I wouldn't want a tenant to do that.

You also have not mentioned adding any vacuum breaker to your device. By adding a hose directly to your faucet, you are creating a situation for contaminants to back-siphon into your water system which could lead to illness or worse. This is another reason of the faucet being tamper resistant.

Another example- years ago the shop I worked for installed several faucets in a new Jr. High chemistry room. A couple months later, the school maintenance people called and said the aerators in the room are missing and they needed replacements. Turns out the kids were steeling the little screens in them
for their pot pipes!


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

You should go to any plumbing wholesaler and tell them you have a faucet with a vandal proof aerator. 

The Key you need is by Delta. It costs just over 2 dollars. The reason it is on there is because they don't want apartment users removing the water restrictor. 

Just go in there and ask for it b

It is not a restricted tool. After you ask them for it. Buy a normal aerator throw the other in the garbage and put that on.


----------

